# naturaleza anfibia



## Doktor Faustus

Hallo an alle! Ich suche eine passende Übersetzung, allerdings im übertragenen Sinne, denn ich habe festgestellt, das deutsche "amphibische Natur" benutzt nur im engeren Sinne. Eine ausführliche Darstellung dieser Anfrage findet ihr unter

http://dict.leo.org/forum/viewWrongentry.php?idThread=757372&idForum=&lp=esde&lang=de

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## severin83

Ich denke es wäre leichter eine passende Übersetzung zu finden, wenn du zumindest einen vollständigen Satz posten würdest, in dem das vorkommt. Sonst ist es schwierig sich vorzustellen was die gesuchte Phrase genau aussagen soll.
lg


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Hallo Severin!


> Ich denke es wäre leichter eine passende Übersetzung zu finden, wenn du zumindest einen vollständigen Satz posten würdest, in dem das vorkommt.


- Dafür hatte ich eigentlich den Link angegeben. Gut, wenn der dortige Thread allzu lang sein mag, sagen wir es so: ich möchte die Willensfreiheit beschreiben und darum ihre Aspekte des Zufälligen sowie des Notwendigen herausstellen. Ich weiß, alles sieht hierfür hergezogen und abstrus aus, du wirst aber zugeben, "zufällig" und "notwendig" (bzw. zwangsläufig) stehen im Widerspruch zueinander. Nehmen wir nun an, beide führen in die Willensfreiheit zusammen. Genau das meine ich mit _naturaleza anfibia _der Willensfreiheit - siehst du meine Pointe? Danke für deine Hilfe!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## severin83

Ich denke auch nicht, dass amphibisch hier intuitiv so verstanden wird (mit ein bisschen Nachdenken würde man es schon verstehen). Vielleicht wäre es besser eines folgender Wörter zu wählen:
*zwiespältig, ambivalent, gegensätzlich, kontradiktorisch, gespalten, widersprüchlich*, etc.
Diese Wörter sind halt nicht im übertragenen Sinn sondern haben direkt diese Bedeutung.
lg


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Dankeschön! Ich glaube, ich nehme *zwiespältig*. Dir einen schönen Tag!

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Die Diskussion im geposteten Link setzt sich wieder fort. Dabei fiel mir die - übertragene - Entsprechung "*hybride *Natur"? Ginge es?


----------

